# Andorozon



## Beta Link (Jan 25, 2011)

*(Note - This is a print comic I'm talking about. Not a webcomic. Information on it can be obtained here)*

Just wondering, has anyone else ever read these comics? If so, what are your opinions?

My thoughts:
First issue wasn't exactly what one would call a masterpiece. This is because of several problems, including not introducing characters properly, needless pop-culture references, at least 3 instances of fourth-wall-breaking, and occasionally awkward art (most notably with humans). The story itself did at least seem competently written most of the time, and most of the characters were interesting enough that I wasn't completely bored.

Second issue was considerably better, with fewer pop-culture references, only one instance of breaking the fourth wall (if it can even be considered that), and superior art. Haven't read the third issue.

It also seems they can't make up their minds on what exactly the Andorozons _are_. In a Q&A sort of comic at the end of the first issue, it's stated that they're all bio-technologically enhanced animals, yet in the second issue, one of the Andorozons clearly states "I'm no one's daughter! I was engineered!" Animals have parents too, ya know. So are they completely robotic, or not?
Alright, it says practically _everywhere_ where information can be found on the comic that they were once normal animals. So I guess that answers that.

Oh yeah, and there's also how none of them wear clothes. Uhh, why, outside of the obvious answer? (At least they don't have any "naughty bits"...)

Over all, they're not exactly fantastic, but I found them fun enough that I'm going to buy the third issue.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 25, 2011)

If it's a webcomic, a link would be helpful.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 25, 2011)

It's not a webcomic. :/

Here's the publisher's website though. I'm pretty sure they have a page on it there. There's also a Wikifur article on it here.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm just saying it would be better to specify what it is in the original post, most people are too lazy to google it.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 25, 2011)

I figured it'd be obvious it's a print comic from saying that it's divided into several issues, but good point anyway. Editing the OP now.


----------

